
Python 3.8.0a1 is now available for testing - bratao
https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-dev/2019-February/156201.html
======
el_duderino
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19077235](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19077235)

